# Make xconfig non parte

## Meconiotronic

Nuova installazione...Quando tento di configurare il kernel con make xconfig ottengo questo errore:

make xconfig

  CHECK   qt

*

* Unable to find the QT3 installation. Please make sure that

* the QT3 development package is correctly installed and

* either install pkg-config or set the QTDIR environment

* variable to the correct location.

*

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck', needed by `scripts/kconfig/qconf.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [xconfig] Error 2

Ho installato anche kde 4.3.3 che si è tirato dietro le qt4 come dipendenza ma nulla allora ho installato anche x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1 stesso errore...

Come posso risolvere?

Grazie

----------

## fbcyborg

Effettivamente ho anche io questo problema, anche se a dire il vero uso il menuconfig.

Sembra che abbiano lo stesso problema anche qui.

Ma prova con la soluzione data qui.

Se non funziona è un problema di xauth.

A me funziona dopo aver sistemato i permessi.

Allora, da utente esegui il seguente comando:

```
sudo su - -c "xauth merge $HOME/.Xauthority;export DISPLAY=:0.0 && env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash"
```

poi:

```
cd /usr/src/linux/

make xconfig
```

E dovrebbe andare.

----------

